# Couple of new Manny pictures - 07-05-2005



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all, here's a couple of new shots I took of Manny the Manny today.

Some quick specs: Manny's about 6,5" in size, lives in a heavily decorated 40x16x20" 50 gallon tank, and is very interactive.

First of all a tank shot:

View attachment 68178


Manny himself:

View attachment 68171


View attachment 68172


View attachment 68173


View attachment 68174


And some pics of some of his tank mates:

View attachment 68175

L015 Candy Stripe Pleco

View attachment 68176

L091 Three Beacon Pleco

View attachment 68177

L190 Royal Pleco

Other tank mates are an L020 Polka Dot Pleco, a South American Bumblebee Catfish, and Amano and Red Nose Shrimp.

Hope y'all enjoyed the pictures








edit: full tank shot added...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice manny


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fantastic , He is getting big .


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice manny pics


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Great pics that fish looks very healthy


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

awesome pics and beautiful manny and friends


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

looking good Judazzz


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

hey Jonas,

Super sweet...Manny is gorgeous!!! I am in awe









The first time I saw a manny I wasn't too keen on it, but I must say they grow on you big time. I would LOVE to get a manny like Manny!!!

His tank mates are also pretty sweet. I have a plec with my rhom/irritan and they seem to get along fine while Beatrice is well fed. If however she starts feeling peckish she nips the poor pleco's fins and takes nice size bites outta them...

Anyway, keep the pics coming...

BTW whats your light wattage?

Jay


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

jaejae said:


> hey Jonas,
> 
> Super sweet...Manny is gorgeous!!! I am in awe
> 
> ...


Jonas,

sh*t ...sorry bro...i just checked your signature and saw the lights on your 50gallon...2 by 30 (1 daylight, 1 grolux)

Jay


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Awesome fish!! I feel like selling all my caribas for a manny lol!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Your Manny's a BEAST!!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

very nice manny


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

beautiful manny, wow









ian


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive Manny indeed







The colors are very intense and he is getting pretty big


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

as always, awesome looking manny


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you all very much for your kind words, guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Manny is coming along f*cking great man!!!!!
That fish ALWAYS awesome too look at. Damn Good fish Keeping Jonas.


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

jo jonas


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Manny and the tank are awesome


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Thats so cool you can keep all those plecs in with him. Definately adds some character to the tank


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pictures of your tank, manny and plecos







That red on his gill plates


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Great looking Manny, Jonas!!!!

Is it me,, or is there like a divit out of his forehead?

BTW great looking plecs, and tank too!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Is it me,, or is there like a divit out of his forehead?[snapback]1098623[/snapback]​


Yup, that's a battle scar - the previous owner kept him with another Manny after the LFS person told him that was an ok thing to do. Obviously it wasn't, and this guy got attacked all the time (including a large hole bitten in his head, leaving that scar).

Thanks for all your comments, guys


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. nice catchfish man.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Manny the Manny







looks great, he always seems to have a smile on gotta love that. awesome fish and growing big! nice tank decor job dude.







other tank mates are smokin


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i always love when you post pics of your manny, jonas!!!

a very very nice fish for sure... and his tank looks great too--very natural, me likey

and i give you much props for having patience with him when he was new in your tank


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

now i want a manny too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks all









Manny was doing not so good the day after I posted these pics (I think it was a piece of smelt I left over night - something I've done before - which caused an ammonia spike: he was extremely skittish, breathing fast and hovering near the surface: very unlike his usual behaviour), but he seems to be doing better now (although I'm still a bit anxious, obviously).
It really gave me a good scare for sure, and shows how easily something can go wrong in one moment of carelessness (although I wasn't expecting it, as I kept smelt in the tank over night before)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

and more


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice jonas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hows he doin from the ammonia spike?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looking good man.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> hows he doin from the ammonia spike?
> [snapback]1102139[/snapback]​


I doubt it was an ammonia spike that caused it (I tested for nitrItes - ammonia kits were sold out - and it was at zero: if the smelt would have caused an ammonia surge, I'm sure nitrItes would be present 4 days later).
I think it's an oxygen/CO2 related problem, but I can't confirm that (don't know how to) - but it's not looking very good at the moment.
Hopefully tomorrow things have taken a turn for the better.

Thanks, Mas


----------

